

An investment fund that makes trades based on superstitious beliefs - _delirium
http://boingboing.net/2012/07/29/an-investment-fund-that-makes.html

======
toomuchcoffee
Hey, at least they're stating consciously and openly what a lot of investors
have been practicing unconsciously and covertly since about as long as the
craft has existed.

